# Upgrading to 11.1-RELEASE



## PacketMan (Oct 20, 2017)

So, winter is coming, which means more time in the house.  And perfect timing since my 10.3-RELEASE machines will be unsupported soon enough.

So, other than the obvious rebuilding of my packages, are there any gotchas or caveats I should be watching for?  Any particular issues that have been popping up frequent, or particular thorny?  I'm running mostly stock OS, on UFS.  My upgrade process will be 10.3 > 11.0 > 11.1.  I need to do 11.0 right?  I will be following 23.2.3 in https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html to the 'T'.  This will be my first major version upgrade, as I came into the FreeBSD world at 10.0.

If anyone can make simple reference to any 11.x threads I should read that is really all I am asking.  Been away from the site all summer so I know there is lots to filter through.

Thanks again guys.
P.M.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> My upgrade process will be 10.3 > 11.0 > 11.1. I need to do 11.0 right?


No, you can skip 11.0 and go straight to 11.1[*]. To be on the safe side you do need to make sure you're on the latest patch level for 10.3 before upgrading. Or at least 10.3-RELEASE-p6 due to a bug in freebsd-update(8):
https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-16:09.freebsd-update.asc

[*] I do recommend reading the release notes for both 11.0 and 11.1. The release notes typically only mention the changes since the last version. So the 11.1 release notes only shows the important things between 11.0 and 11.1.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I do recommend reading the release notes.......



The devil is in the detail.


----------



## jnoyb (Oct 21, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> ..are there any gotchas or caveats I should be watching for?



Well, make sure you're pc can boot the installation dvd first. I've been using FreeBSD for a long time. FreeBSD 11 is the only version that won't boot on my pc.
I've tried everything. Nothing works.
Everyother version of FreeBSD,  works, just not 11.
Every linux version works. Just not FreeBSD 11.

So essentially, I have to choose between staying on 10.x branch, or buying a new pc.

I just don't know what's going on in the development of FreeBSD these days. But I'm not too happy.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 21, 2017)

jnoyb said:


> … don't know what's going on …



Without knowing how familiar you are with FreeBSD, but knowing that you're relatively new to the forum:

FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report
https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2017-04-2017-06.html

(I haven't read it. Will do so today.)

Also, as you use KDE: 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE/StatusReportSummary#A2017Q1_.28January_-_March.29


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 23, 2017)

Hmmph, somehow I missed that there was going to be a version 10.4-RELEASE.  I just might use that before i go to 11.x.  I'm a big fan of using higher number maintenance releases instead of jumping to a new major release for no other reason than to just do it.

But winter time is a good time to do the bigger chores.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2017)

Nothing wrong with sticking to a 10.x branch. It'll be supported to at least the end of 2018. I'm actually expecting it to be supported until the end of 2019 as 10.4 will probably be the last release from the 10 branch. I'd say that's plenty of time to test 11.x before taking the plunge


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I'd say that's plenty of time to test 11.x before taking the plunge



Yeah. That just said what I really should be doing, if I had more time, is using my doing-nothing-servers to help the community test the bleeding edge releases. Its older hardware, but maybe I can give back to the community just a tad.


----------



## jnoyb (Oct 24, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Nothing wrong with sticking to a 10.x branch. It'll be supported to at least the end of 2018. I'm actually expecting it to be supported until the end of 2019 as 10.4 will probably be the last release from the 10 branch. I'd say that's plenty of time to test 11.x before taking the plunge



personally I'm fed up with this constant upgrade cycle.

its takes my system 6mths at least to reach a state of equilibria. then I have to start all over again...

I'd like to see release cycles pushed out to min 1 yr.

2y'rs would suit me better.

My equilibria of my system is more at risk from this constant upgrade cycle, than any threat from the internet.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2017)

The first few times you rebuild a system you're still looking to see how to do things. As you get more and more experience the rebuilding will take less and less time


----------

